# PC bootet nicht, kein Piep



## Khelaz (13. November 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich war bis jetzt nicht abergläubig, aber nach dem heutigen Tag wird es wohl Zeit (Freitag der 13.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hab heute morgen noch meinen Rechner ganz normal nutzen können, wie die Wochen und Monate zuvor.
Heute abend als ich nach Hause kam und NICHTS geändert, ausgebaut, rumgeschraubt oder sonstiges hatte, ließ er sich nicht mehr starten.

Wenn ich ihn einschalten will kommt kein Piep - Ton ( wie sonst der Fall ) und der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.

Nach mehrmaligen Versuchen hab ich dann mal das Gehäuse geöffnet und alle Stecker überprüft, alle fest.
Lüfter laufen auch alle!
Festplatte rattert, wie immer.
Grafikkarten LEDs blinken einmal auf - wie immer.

Hab anschließend CMOS gecleared - auch ohne Erfolg.

Danach einmal den Arbeitsspeicher ganz entfernt -> gebootet -> Fehler Piep Ton (2x schnell)
Wieder angeschlossen -> kein Piep Ton
Auch danach Grafikkarte abgesteckt -> gebootet -> Fehler Piep Ton
Wieder angeschlossen -> kein Piep Ton

Also müsste er diese erkennen.

Hab leider auch keine PCI Grafikkarte da, die ich austauschen könnte. 
RAM wurden ausgetauscht -> ohne Erfolg

Auch kein Netzteil das die Anschlüsse für die Grafikkarte besitzt, nur ein älteres Modell. Wird mir nichts nützen den dann werd ich höchstwahrscheinlich den Fehler Piep - Ton erhalten für die "fehlende, nicht mit Strom versorgte Grafikkarte"

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen!

Vielen Dank im vorraus!

Gruß,

Khelaz

++++++++++++++++++++
PC Komponenten:
1 x Netzteil ATX CoolerMaster Real Power M 520Watt ATX 2.3 (34355) 
1 x GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P 790X AM3 ATX (34107)
1 x 500GB Samsung HD502HJ F3 16MB 7200 U/min SATA (39903) 
1 x AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz AM3 6MB 125W BLACK EDITION BOX (35674) 
1 x GeIL Value Dual Channel GV34GB1600C8DC - Memory - 4 GB ( 2 x 2 GB ) 
1 x HD4890 iCooler x4 HDMI 2x DVI - Grafikkarte
++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## cM2003 (13. November 2009)

Naja, Freitag der Dreizehnte ist ja in 4 Stunden um... Also keep cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß beiseite...
Hast du mal alles vom Strom abgeklemmt außer Mainboard und Graka?
Du bekommst von Anfang an keine Anzeige?

PS: Ich hab den Freitag den Dreizehnten auch beim Fußball heute gemerkt... Zieht einer ab und MITTEN in die Kronjuwelen... Wie mach ich meiner Freundin nur klar, dass es das erstmal war mit der Kinderplanung?


----------



## Khelaz (13. November 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Naja, Freitag der Dreizehnte ist ja in 4 Stunden um... Also keep cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das hört sich auch sehr unschön an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kenn ich aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Monitor bleibt im StandBy Betrieb.

Also ich habe eigentlich nichts mehr dran, also nur mehr Mainboard und Grafikkarte. Festplatte und Laufwerk gekappt, sonst hängt nichts mehr an meinem System. (also keine Steckkarten)

Auch ohne Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (13. November 2009)

Strange... Hast du eine Möglichkeit das Netzteil zu testen, bzw. testweise zu ersetzen? 
Ein Kunde hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem und da war es das Netzteil. Problem ist aber, dass es fast alles sein könnte -.-
Nen Freund der ähnliche Komponenten hat haste auch nicht in der Gegend oder? In so Fällen macht es eigentlich am meisten Sinn einfach durch zu testen. In meinen Augen Prioritätenmäßig:
Netzteil -> Graka -> Mainboard -> CPU -> Freitag der Dreizehnte


----------



## Ogil (13. November 2009)

Das - oder einfach mal die Kabel neu stecken, vielleicht hast Du auch eine Moeglichkeit den Monitor an einem anderen Rechner zu checken?


----------



## Khelaz (13. November 2009)

also kabel habe ich alle schon gecheckt, die sitzen. habe den kompletten rechner auseinander und wieder zusammengebaut.
monitor dürfte es nicht liegen, da nicht mal die tastatur oder die maus erkennt wird. also er einfach stehen bleibt.
früher wurde ich immer mit einem "Alles-in-Ordnung-Piep" beehrt, dieser bleibt jetzt aus.

leider besitzt ich kein netzteil oder einen freund der in der nähe wäre mir eins zu borgen, die meisten haben alte rechner oder nur notebooks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich könnte jetzt auch alle komponenten als "defekt" zurückschicken, wär aber der versandhändler auch nicht erfreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. November 2009)

Das Netzteil könntest auch mit nem Multimeter testen, falls vorhanden. Ansonsten wird das schwierig. Ich tippe auf Graka. Gibt es irgendwelche Kontrolllampen am Mainboard, die Aufschluss geben könnten?


----------



## Khelaz (14. November 2009)

Also leider hab ich kein Multimeter, könnt ich mir aber besorgen. Die sind ja nicht so teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kontrollanzeigen leider auch nicht.
Auch im Handbuch wird bei den Warnsignalen "Kein Piep - Ton" gar nicht aufgeführt.

Wär es möglich 2 Netzteile parallel anzuschließen. Also ich hab ein Netzteil, das hat die Anschlüsse des Mainboards, aber nicht für die Grafikkarte.
Wird wahrscheinlich nicht gehen, ich glaub gerade an Wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wenn ich zur Not einfach mal die Grafikkarte als "Defekt" an den Händler zurückschicke? Wär das ne Möglichkeit?


----------



## Rethelion (14. November 2009)

Khelaz schrieb:


> Also leider hab ich kein Multimeter, könnt ich mir aber besorgen. Die sind ja nicht so teuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Von 2 Netzteilen würd ich dir abraten.
Aber hast du nicht einen älteren PC, der ein Mainboard mit einem PCIe-Anschluss hat? Dann würde ich da nämlich mal die Grafikkarte testen.
Wenn nicht evtl jemand im Freundkreis? Geht natürlich auch andersrum, wenn dir jemand eine Grafikkarte leihen würde.


----------



## Khelaz (14. November 2009)

leider haben alle im freundeskreis nur ältere modelle mit agp steckplätze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder laptops...
bleibt mir wohl keien andere möglichkeit das netzteil, die grafikkarte als defekt einzuschicken oder?


----------



## Klos1 (14. November 2009)

Khelaz schrieb:


> Also leider hab ich kein Multimeter, könnt ich mir aber besorgen. Die sind ja nicht so teuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nach meiner Logik sollte der Betrieb über zwei Netzteile möglich sein. Hauptsache die Komponenten bekommen Strom. Von woher sollte denen doch wurst sein.
Aber was versprichst du dir davon? Anscheinend willst du ja dann auch das neue anschließen und gerade daran dann die Komponente, die am meisten Strom zieht.
Von daher wird da unterm Strich auch nichts anderes dabei herauskommen. Denn die anderen Komonenten, die laufen ja jetzt auch, so wie ich das verstanden habe.

Die Lüfter drehen sich, die Festplatte scheint zu arbeiten und der PC scheint hochzufahren, so wie ich das verstanden habe. Aber es kommt halt kein Piep und das Bild bleibt scharz, oder?
Ein Multimeter wird übrigens nicht so wirklich billig sein. Wenn dein altes Netzteil genug Power hat, dann würdest du wohl billiger wegkommen, dafür zwei Adapter von 2x4pin auf PCI-Express zu kaufen.

Oder hast du da gar schon welche da?


----------



## Khelaz (14. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Nach meiner Logik sollte der Betrieb über zwei Netzteile möglich sein. Hauptsache die Komponenten bekommen Strom. Von woher sollte denen doch wurst sein.
> Aber was versprichst du dir davon? Anscheinend willst du ja dann auch das neue anschließen und gerade daran dann die Komponente, die am meisten Strom zieht.
> Von daher wird da unterm Strich auch nichts anderes dabei herauskommen. Denn die anderen Komonenten, die laufen ja jetzt auch, so wie ich das verstanden habe.
> 
> ...




ich wollte mit 2 netzteilen nur prüfen ob das netzteil an sich nicht hinüber ist, bzw das mainboard genug power bekommt. den dann würde ich das netzteil umtauschen lassen(garantie ist ja noch vorhanden) dann wär zumindest dieses teil mal weg, dann könnte es nur mehr die grafikkarte oder mainboard/cpu sein.

hab leider keine 2x4pin adapter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

yo also lüfter an, festplatte an, aber kein hochfahren, also schwarzer bildschirm. 

ich dachte mir nur vlt liefert das netzteil zuwenig strom( ist hinüber ) und darum kein boot?


----------



## Palatschinkn (14. November 2009)

War dein Pc eventuell in den letzen Monaten im Ausland?? Vieleicht hat er sich die Schweinegrippe eingefangen....


----------



## Klos1 (14. November 2009)

Khelaz schrieb:


> ich wollte mit 2 netzteilen nur prüfen ob das netzteil an sich nicht hinüber ist, bzw das mainboard genug power bekommt. den dann würde ich das netzteil umtauschen lassen(garantie ist ja noch vorhanden) dann wär zumindest dieses teil mal weg, dann könnte es nur mehr die grafikkarte oder mainboard/cpu sein.
> 
> hab leider keine 2x4pin adapter
> 
> ...



Aber die Festplatte arbeitet, oder? Mit arbeiten meine ich halt, ob man akustisch auch wahrnehmen kann, daß der PC hochfährt. Eben dieses übliche Rattern, oder merkt man lediglich, daß die Festplatte sich dreht und mehr nicht?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (14. November 2009)

So ich hab mal ein Bischen gegoogelt und die normale Beepcodes bei deinem Board währen:

```
1 short: System boots successfully
2 short: CMOS setting error
1 long, 1 short: Memory or motherboard error
1 long, 2 short: Monitor or graphics card error
1 long, 3 short: Keyboard error
1 long, 9 short: BIOS ROM error
Continuous long beeps: Graphics card not inserted properly
Continuous short beeps: Power error
```
Aber das hilft ja auch nicht wirklich da er ja ohne Komponeten piebst wie du oben sagst aber mit eben nicht. Hast du zufällig irgendwelche Frontanschlüsse? ich hatte mal das Problem das er Rechner nicht anging weil die Verkabelung der Frontanschlüsse warum auch immer nen defekt hatte.


----------



## cM2003 (14. November 2009)

Wie tatsächlich jemand die Aussage als Signatur genommen hat. Ideendieb!

Sicher kann man auch 2 Netzteile betreiben. Aber ob du damit wirklich prüfen kannst ob es das Netzteil ist ist ja die Frage. Evtl. schickt es ja auf die Grafikkarte nicht genug Strom, dann würde das auch nichts bringen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (14. November 2009)

Garnicht wahr ich und auserdem hat noch irgendwer das als Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khelaz (15. November 2009)

also im ausland war er nicht, schweinegrippe hat er wenn dann von deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------
Also ich bekomm gar kein Piep Signal, und das ist leider nicht aufgeführt in der Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe versucht beide Netzteile angeschloßen, ohne Erfolg, also danach drehten sich nicht alle Lüfter.

Die Festplatte dreht sich und rattert! Also diese funktioniert einwandfrei. Aber wie gesagt ich bekomm nicht einmal einen "Startbildschirm" Also Bios Anzeige. Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, und ja ich hab den Bildschirm eingeschaltet und angesteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe auch die Frontanschlüsse gecheckt. Alle fest verankert. 

Spiel gerade mit dem Gedanken, die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil als "Defekt" zurückzuschicken. Wird dies ohne Problem möglich sein, auch wenn eine davon funktioniert? Den ich denke eines der beiden Hardwarekomponenten wird wohl den Fehler auslösen


habe gerade nochmal beide Stromanschlüsse der Grafikkarte entfernt. - Jetzt erhalte ich auch kein Piep Signal mehr.


----------



## Rethelion (15. November 2009)

Khelaz schrieb:


> Spiel gerade mit dem Gedanken, die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil als "Defekt" zurückzuschicken. Wird dies ohne Problem möglich sein, auch wenn eine davon funktioniert? Den ich denke eines der beiden Hardwarekomponenten wird wohl den Fehler auslösen



I.d.R ist das schon möglich, es werden dann beide Teile getestet und je nach Händler bekommst du dann verschiedene Optionen angeboten.
Nur schau dir mal vorher bitte nochmal die Grafikkarte genauer an; wie sehen denn die kupferfarbenen Kontakte des PCIe-Steckers aus?
Ist da einer evtl dunkler oder gar schwarz? Weil dann könnte es mit der Garantie schwer werden.


----------



## Khelaz (15. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> I.d.R ist das schon möglich, es werden dann beide Teile getestet und je nach Händler bekommst du dann verschiedene Optionen angeboten.
> Nur schau dir mal vorher bitte nochmal die Grafikkarte genauer an; wie sehen denn die kupferfarbenen Kontakte des PCIe-Steckers aus?
> Ist da einer evtl dunkler oder gar schwarz? Weil dann könnte es mit der Garantie schwer werden.




also die kontakte sind noch immer schön kupfer - farben. es riecht auch nichts verbrannt, bzw seh auch keine unregelmässigkeiten an der hardware selber.

bin natürlich nicht geschult, aber die platine sieht gut aus.

wurde natürlich nicht übertaktet oder sonstiges!


----------



## Khelaz (16. November 2009)

Danke für alle Antworten!

komme nicht weiter.

habe jetzt den pc wieder neu zusammengebaut. alle anschlüsse komplett nochmal überprüft. Die DDR Ram Riegel in verschiedene Slots gesteckt. leider alles ohne Erfolg.

festplatte rattert und fährt hoch, lüfter für cpu und grafikkarte drehen sich. doch bekomm ich immer noch kein piep signal, bzw rechner fährt nicht hoch.
Schwarzer Bildschirm. 
Hab jetzt auch komischerweise, wenn ich die 2 Stromversorgungsanschlüsse der Grafikkarte nicht anschließe auch kein Piep Ton mehr. (lüfter dreht sich trotzdem)

Weiß jetzt langsam nicht mehr, was ich noch tun könnte...


----------



## sympathisant (16. November 2009)

<gelöscht>


----------



## Klos1 (16. November 2009)

Liegt wohl an der Graka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khelaz (16. November 2009)

ich habe gerade die graka eingeschickt, mal schauen was es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

